# Need to find a home for Dutchies



## tgfender (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I live in Huntersville, NC, just outside of Charlotte. I have two adult Dutch bunnies and I need to find a loving home for them. We've had them four years. One male, Bob and one female Patty. They live together in a double decker cage and are bonded. They have been spayed and neutered and are very friendly.
I have started back to work, my daughter is in school(and is a little afraid of them) and my husband doesn't handle them. They are no longer getting the attention they need. We also stumbled upon a 3 week old kitten that we are now nursing back to health and raising. I really would like to find a good home for the bunnies where they will get the attention and care they deserve.

TGFender


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome, If you post this in the Rescue me thread you are sure to get more replies 

Becca x


----------



## tgfender (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,
I'm not sure how to do that. Could you give me a quick "how to"?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello & Welcome!

The "Rescue Me" part of the forum is where people post rabbits in need of assistance in high-kill shelters or for people who need to re-home bunnies. The link is here = http://rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=7

You just have to start a new thread in that area (same way you created this one) 

More people would probably see it in there, like Becca said.

Good luck! :brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2008)

I just went ahead and moved this for you 

Is there any way you could consider keeping them? It sounds like they have it pretty good if they have a nice big condo and are together. Ive found that bonded pairs dont need a whole lot of attention since they keep eachother company. Are they indoors? Any chance you could build a little pen for them so you dont feel guilty if you cant let them out as often as you'd like?

It just sounds like you really care for them and good homes are so hard to come by (especially in this awful economic climate). If you absolutely cannot keep them, we'll help you however we can. 

Oh and welcome to RO  Cant wait to see some pics of these beautiful dutchies 

Haley


----------



## tgfender (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you very much for doing that. I'm not that computer savvy so I'm having a hard time navigating this site. How do I post a picture?


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 2, 2008)

here's a tutorial for pic posting.

and :welcome1

~Anna


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanted to add something in here. DO NOT give them away free, with or without cage. There are a lot of people out there that keep a lookout for ads like that and either sell them to labs or are snake owners.


----------



## tgfender (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, I didn't think of that being an issue on a site like this. I guess I should revise the wording. Thanks for informing me.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gentle Giants has a good point. But- giving a bunny away for free to someone who is already a long time bunny owner would be a very safe bet, imho. But she's right that you just never know completely for sure especially online where you can't meet them or request to see where the bunnies will be living in their new home. 

I'm currently looking to find a local holland lop for my bunny Max to have as a companion and from my end, I wouldn't outright say no to a free bunny, but I would question how well they cared for the bunnies or paid to neuter them, if they didn't want any fee to gaurentee a good home. Still, free can get more attention.

Good luck!


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I didn't necesarily mean on here, you *should* be pretty safe with the members of this forum. I was meaning more like advertising on other sites or in the paper or something.


----------



## tgfender (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, I knew that. Lots of crazy folks out there. I don't plan on advertising them in a paper or anything. I don't plan to give them to anybody unless I'm very sure it will be a good home.


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you have any pictures you can post? That helps sometimes. Most of us here use www.photobucket.com where you upload the picture and then copy and paste the IMG line here.


----------



## tgfender (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I'm working on it. My camera broke Halloween so I'm looking at new ones today and will get a couple of pictures up by the end of the week.
TGFender


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

What color dutch are they?


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 10, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Is there any way you could consider keeping them? It sounds like they have it pretty good if they have a nice big condo and are together. Ive found that bonded pairs dont need a whole lot of attention since they keep eachother company. Are they indoors? Any chance you could build a little pen for them so you dont feel guilty if you cant let them out as often as you'd like?
> 
> It just sounds like you really care for them and good homes are so hard to come by (especially in this awful economic climate). If you absolutely cannot keep them, we'll help you however we can.


:yeahthat: 

As long as they seem happy and they aren't being effected health wise, then you are providing a home any bunny would love to be in! Great homes are *so *hard to come by, I know because I see how many rabbits are in shelters waiting. By no means am I trying to make you feel guilty for giving them up. I just don't want you to regret your decision. Changing homes is hard on any animal.


----------



## tgfender (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob and Patty are black and white.


----------

